# Vote...From 1 to 10, Antel Telecommunications Tower



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hello..here i'll put pictures of Antel Telecomm. Tower in Montevideo Uruguay...Vote for it...from 1 to 10
Heigh.160 m
Floors 35/40
Location:Not in Downtown, close of sea port.


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok my friends...did you like??


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

I think this thread would fit better in the "Rate our Talls" section with a poll too.
(If there isn't one yet)
Anyway, this building is great... i guess a 9/10


----------



## pacorabitt (Mar 14, 2006)

Gran torre, para una ciudad con muchisimo encanto y con gente maravillosa, felicidades! 9/10


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

8!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

and the poll??


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

renders


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I hope that they have liked. I wait for coments and good work ilignelli


----------



## KK (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't like the 'palm tree' on top of it.

7/10


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ut the tower is a comunications tower. for that reason it is there, but is ugly obvious


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

sorry:but the tower is a comunications tower. for that reason it is there, but is ugly obvious


----------

